# Voting time, July Pic of the Month



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

wow, that month went quick!, remember ony 1 vote and no voting for your own pic, good luck all that entered ;D
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,9214.0.html


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

bump..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

well what can I say!! magnificent magnificent photo chrispycrunch. No disrespect to other entries but as soon as I saw it I said to Mrs harrigab, "that's gotta be the winner"


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I completely agree - it's a great picture, I think I've looked at 20 times, it just makes me smile.


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Not going to lie.....I was blown away when I saw all the votes. Thank you to all who voted for my photo. Glad it made you smile  I'm happy to share!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

That's it ..I have just binned my box brownie and am now off to to spend Darcy's holiday funds on a decent camera.. ;D ;D


----------

